# Well heres my latest problem



## cetane (May 18, 2010)

Well this is my Challenger MT295. I was doing some brush hogging with a 60". I went for a day and a half. Broke 6 1/2" grade 5 shear bolts on the mowers drive shaft. I figured it was better to brake them than some thing on the tractor. Well I did brake the main input shaft to the Hystat that runs every thing. The fly wheel goes to a shaft that drives the hystat and reduces down to a 7/8" shaft.  Thats where it gave up. The whole 44hp runs through this shaft and on the other end runs the PTO. Every thing that this tractor does comes through a 7/8" shaft. What crap! :dazed: So I looked for this shaft. AGCO doesnt list the parts for the Hystat. It is only sold as a complete pump. :fineprint $3500.00 I called the manufacturer of the Hysat pump :call: and they said that they can only sell parts for that unit through the OEM manufacturer, "No parts can be bought for the KYB pumps in the US".  So I found this place that says they can make a shaft for me for this pump. Today I fedexed the broken shaft to them in MS and will talk to them tomorrow to see what it will cost.  So I will give an update when I get it back together and see if it works. Bye


----------



## cetane (May 18, 2010)

Here are some picks.
At the 11" is where it broke, at the smallest part.


----------



## cetane (May 18, 2010)

Heres more


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Is that a cadet? I'm stunned. Hope you get it fixed up alright.


----------



## cetane (May 18, 2010)

Challenger same as AGCO St45, Massey 1445 and maybe a cadet IDK.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I see. How much to fix it and how can it be avoided in the future? Smaller shear pin I guess, huh?


----------



## cetane (May 18, 2010)

So yes its back together. Dont know how long, but it is. The shaft became available in July from AGCO and I ordered it. Only $138 not bad. Just to make clear I ordered it in July and got it 2 weeks ago. Yes Figure that out.


----------

